

TIL that new Economics PhDs have a 0% unemployment rate - huherto
http://www.usnews.com/education/articles/2009/04/22/for-economists-a-moment-in-the-sun

======
zzleeper
I mean, I'm not thaaat surprised:

In many places they won't give you the PhD until you have job offers.

